# Rotti needs a home, can anyone suggest a rescue please?



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

I have seen a 2 yr old Rotti for sale on facebook!!!!!!! i have asked the person if she has contacted a rotti rescue to see if they could help, she has told me she does not know of any, can anyone here PLEASE recommend somewhere that i could tell her to contact , im worried that this dog is for sale on f/book £100 or free to a good home


----------



## Your Halo (Apr 13, 2011)

Angela Curtis @ Rottie Friends Rescue (she is on FB)

Rottweiler Welfare

4 Paws Rottie Rescue

Zep the Dep 

Keythorpe Rottie Rescue I know are full to the brim


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Rottweiler Rescue Trust
Welcome page
ROTTWEILER RESCUE
Rottweilers in need - Adpotions
Ive found four, apparently Rottweillers in need supposed to be very good Ive heard them mentioned before.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks so much i will pass on all this info, i dont know the person its just a post i saw on a f/bk page and rather worried this dog would end up in the wrong hands
Once again thanks x x , hopefully this dog will find his forever home.


----------

